
The Decline of reddit Self Serve Ads - vaksel
http://mydailygeek.com/blog/decline-of-reddit-self-serve-ads/
======
bmelton
My first inclination is that it's the influx of Digg users causing the lower
returns, however, I don't know if that holds water.

Digg is notorious for providing low-quality traffic, but that the volume is
going down doesn't make sense in that regard, as more users should equal more
volume, even if the quality of the volume is lower traffic, it should still be
up.

This leads me to question whether or not the new Digg users are replacing
Reddit users.

Of course, it could also just be to a lower quality campaign, or perhaps ad-
blindness as the users have become more used to seeing the ad on Reddit's
site? Another possible explanation would be the rise of Adblock amongst Reddit
users, of course, but I don't think that number scales enough to be the proper
explanation.

I'd love to hear from other Reddit advertisers to see if this is isolated or
more widespread.

~~~
vaksel
those factors would affect the CTR, not volume.

adblock would make sense, but redditors were pretty heavy users 6 months ago
too.

my guess is that due to adblock there is only so much traffic for reddit to
give to advertisers(i.e. something like 1 million page views), and now the
number gets divided by 54 instead of 11

